# Where is the mfiutil



## marypoppins (Nov 25, 2015)

Dear All,


I would like to download the mfiutil (megaraid utility package), but I can not find it.
While this link lists it:
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi...h=FreeBSD+9.3-stable&arch=default&format=html

when I tried to download and search I can not find at:
http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest/All/

Could you please help me where should I download this utility?
thank you very much


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 25, 2015)

Well, if it's not available for download, where else might it be?


----------



## marypoppins (Nov 25, 2015)

Good question. I thought there is a hidden place somewhere (over the rainbow)...
Then is there any way to communicate with a hardware raid controller, I mean is there any general tool for it? I would like to check the disk health via the controller...

thank you




ANOKNUSA said:


> Well, if it's not available for download, where else might it be?


----------



## ljboiler (Nov 25, 2015)

It looks to me like it's part of the base installation, not in the ports:

```
jimmy@jmobile:~ % which mfiutil
/usr/sbin/mfiutil
jimmy@jmobile:~ %
```


----------



## marypoppins (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you very much
I would like to use it on an another FreeBSD-based OS, which hasn't got it. So I would like to get the package (which includes it), transfer and install on that system (hoping there is no other dependencies). Is there any way to get the binary file or the package that includes it?
Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2015)

There is no package because it's part of the base OS. However, there is a sysutils/megacli port which provides the MegaCli command line tools. This is also downloadable from Avago's website.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 25, 2015)

marypoppins said:


> thank you very much
> I would like to use it on an another freebsd-based os, which hasn't got it. So I would like to get the package (which includes it), transfer and install on that system (hoping there is no other dependencies). Is there any way to get the binary file or the package that includes it?
> thank you


Try copying /usr/sbin/mfiutil from an existing FreeBSD install, or you could extract it from e.g. http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/9.3-RELEASE/base.txz. It seems to just depend on libc and libutil.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 27, 2015)

tobik said:


> Try copying /usr/sbin/mfiutil from an existing FreeBSD install, or you could extract it from e.g. http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/9.3-RELEASE/base.txz. It seems to just depend on libc and libutil.



If it's a choice between this and just using FreeBSD proper, just install and configure FreeBSD. It might be easier in the short-term to just copy a file over, but then again if this "FreeBSD-based" OS is incomplete, and the OP needs what FreeBSD itself has, well...

EDIT: Also, a reminder for @marypoppins . Bullet point 5 in the second list might be noteworthy.


----------

